# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  korean aimbot youtube

## t2mmeht9if

오버워치 오토에임 오아시스 [0814]맥크리테스트 급이 다릅니다. - YouTube

오버워치 오토에임 오아시스 [맥크리 노편집] - YouTube

----------


## loveto5014

wow.......

----------


## lyan123

Looks good, I mean it's still Autoit: "Non-traditional AutoHotkey, image search macro mod"

----------


## alcovex

God damn that aim is crazy

----------


## spoofjack

It looks like triggerbot not aimbot. Great For widow and mcCree

----------


## Vulteer

> It looks like triggerbot not aimbot. Great For widow and mcCree


That's aimbot, not triggerbot... Also it seems that sometimes it doesn't work. Looks like AHK.

----------


## codjam

waow  :Stick Out Tongue:  the website: oahsystem.com, they explain autohotkey/macro procedural

----------


## L2af

its without a doubt AN aimbot and not a trigger bot, but I would like to see how it performs with someone close range like tracer.

----------


## magma256

hope coming very soon, i want buy it!

----------


## irodex

Look good, but you will get banned pretty ****ing fast. It's so obvious.

----------


## gpa

i got this aimbot befor they notice it on oahsystem i just bought it from elsewhere dont tell me from where and ill not sell it soon it will be leaked here but not very soon be patient ( Im Serious )

----------


## Userpass

This is the new oahsystem, compared to the leaked on that is across all forums which require you to shoot at enemies first, look at the speed of this, it also targets enemies before you see healthbar

----------


## Vulteer

> This is the new oahsystem, compared to the leaked on that is across all forums which require you to shoot at enemies first, look at the speed of this, it also targets enemies before you see healthbar


It's pretty much same as the leaked, except now it's a real aimbot and it doesn't rely on visible HP bars.

----------


## Userpass

> It's pretty much same as the leaked, except now it's a real aimbot and it doesn't rely on visible HP bars.


The new Oah versus the leaked one, its a big difference. Look at the gameplay videos above, and compare with the leaked versions "we" got on this forum.

Its 2 completly different aimbots.

The one we need can only find enemies that have a health bar visible, the one in the videos, it auto snaps to enemies, even when they are behind walls (Check the vid and you can see, no healthbar + behind a wall)

----------


## codjam

its true, we need try Oah for compare, if someone have access...

----------


## Vulteer

> The new Oah versus the leaked one, its a big difference. Look at the gameplay videos above, and compare with the leaked versions "we" got on this forum.
> 
> Its 2 completly different aimbots.
> 
> The one we need can only find enemies that have a health bar visible, the one in the videos, it auto snaps to enemies, even when they are behind walls (Check the vid and you can see, no healthbar + behind a wall)


Did you even read what I said? That's exactly what I meant. It's an improved one using same concept.

----------


## Leaked

This just screams "please ban me senpai", has a really intense snap to it, which i'm sure can be customized but yeah.. i'll stick to the ole leaked AHK Korean one... when placed at 3 it feels and looks super natural, unless you have abysmal aim naturally then well, gl lol

----------


## L2af

> This just screams "please ban me senpai", has a really intense snap to it, which i'm sure can be customized but yeah.. i'll stick to the ole leaked AHK Korean one... when placed at 3 it feels and looks super natural, unless you have abysmal aim naturally then well, gl lol


you would think the snapping would be a problem in the replays and such but in fact it doesn't show it like that on replays for some reason.

----------


## GiftedNoob

Where can i buy this? I checked their website oahsystem.com but found nothing.

----------


## shinobi1965

The NEW OAH, is exactly like every other bot in the way that it only targets active health bars. The video you have is of a system that is under development and has not been released yet. It isn't currently working properly (probably due to the changes blizzard keeps making to stay ahead of pixel bots etc)

It works BEST on tracer actually. you can make it look far more realistic without big snaps. Tracer -> soldier -> zarya probably the top 3 I would say from experience.

----------


## AnonymousD

used it for a month and not banned..... in korea the only people banned for using hacks were people who broadcasted using hacks so that they could sell more of them.

----------


## j4ehoon

Anyone can crack ?

----------


## spoofjack

Korean 

(응프리스타일) - YouTube

----------


## feastless

This is not based on ahk. He mentioned that it is totally different from it. Also, he tried to compliment esp but it is too risky. Therefore, he deleted it.

----------

